# Which fonts can display phonetic symbols accurately in xterm?



## sw2wolf (Feb 26, 2013)

I have 
	
	



```
xterm*faceName: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15
```
 in ~/.Xdefault, however, [Ó™u'peik] will print "Ó™" as a rectangle in xterm.

Sincerely!


----------

